# Questions about Marek's



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

It has been confirmed that I have Marek's on my farm. I stupidly bought some chickens at Poultry Hollow in TN, which is essentially a poultry mill. I've had several chickens die of the disease and took some to the state lab for testing where they confirmed Marek's.

We have fallen in love with chickens and chicken-keeping and have decided that we would really like to find some good foundation stock and start a breeding program. I have several questions that I hope can be answered here.

1) Is it possible to sell chickens without the risk of infecting other people's flocks? If I were to vaccinate for Marek's, could the disease still be transferred externally on the purchased chickens in their feathers or dander even if the chickens are vaccinated?

2) Does keeping a turkey with chickens really help prevent Marek's?

3) Could Marek's be spread through hatching eggs? I know that the chick would not have it, but what about externally? Is there a way to disinfect the shell without harming the chick?

I'll be very happy for any advice you may have on Marek's in general.

Thanks!








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From the Merck Vet manual: Transmission and Epidemiology

The disease is highly contagious and readily transmitted among chickens. The virus matures into a fully infective, enveloped form in the epithelium of the feather follicle, from which it is released into the environment. It may survive for months in poultry house litter or dust. Dust or dander from infected chickens is particularly effective in transmission. Once the virus is introduced into a chicken flock, regardless of vaccination status, infection spreads quickly from bird to bird. Infected chickens continue to be carriers for long periods and act as sources of infectious virus. Shedding of infectious virus can be reduced, but not prevented, by prior vaccination. Unlike virulent strains of Marek's disease virus, which are highly contagious, turkey herpesvirus is not readily transmissible among chickens (although it is easily transmitted among turkeys, its natural host). Attenuated Marek's disease virus strains vary greatly in their transmissibility among chickens; the most highly attenuated are not transmitted. Marek's disease virus is not vertically transmitted.

In regards to the carrier question, this is where following a strict quarantine protocol will protect any potential new owner from spreading the disease. 

On the second question, I have never heard anyone say turkeys would protect chickens from Mareks. Its a virus, turkeys are just as susceptible to virus' as chickens. That sounds like more of an old wife's tale than anything that is in fact true. I raised chickens for years, never saw Mareks in my flock even though I didn't vaccinate and didn't own turkeys. 

No, Mareks is not transmitted through the egg. If you're concerned, dip the egg in a warm solution of water and bleach then pat dry. 

It appears that its going to be necessary to do a complete clean out of the coop and surrounding environment and disinfectant everything to kill off the virus if you don't want to close your flock for several months.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I guess we are out of luck in the chicken breeding business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For now only. My friend had Mareks in her flock, she stopped selling, disinfected her coops and started vaccinating. After a couple of months she went back to selling and bringing in new birds.

Remember I said I didn't vaccinate and never had Mareks. I had birds from her after her outbreak. And she got birds from me. So, it is possible to get going again.


----------

